
Ask HN: What questions to ask a future employer? - togusa2017
Was curious to understand what are the red flags or criteria should one look for when working or not working for a company. As in what questions one should ask the company to understand the company.
======
bufferoverflow
1) How many hours do your developers typically work? If it's over 40/week,
that's a red flag.

2) What's the growth/promotion/salary increase path?

3) Allow to work remotely at least part time?

4) Any dress code? (if you care)

